# U.S. DOT Supports Sat Radio Traffic, Weather Initiatives



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Along with its consumer supporters and more, XM and Sirius Satellite Radio can now boastfully say that the United States Department of Transportation supports their efforts to transmit weather and traffic data to its subscribers.

After the National Association of Broadcasters sought out ways to bar XM and Sirius from providing the services to a nationwide audience, the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) received comments in response. And, the U.S. DOT has submitted its point of view:

"The NAB seeks to stop SDARS providers from transmitting throughout the country information on the traffic, roadway, and weather conditions in particular communities," the DOT filing said. "The Department, the Commission, and travelers everywhere know that there is a strong public interest in making travel- related information readily available. The NAB Petition seeks to limit dissemination of this information, and thus its benefits, those within the reach of particular media. DOT opposes such a restriction, and we ask the Commission to deny the Petition."

To find out more information on the satellite radio matter, click the following link and read the SkyREPORT story: http://www.skyreport.com/viewskyreport.cfm?ReleaseID=1422#Story2.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

It's the future of radio (good call.)


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

mainedish said:


> It's the future of radio (good call.)


Yep, the NAB surely doesn't have an exclusive copyright on the weather and traffic information around the country. Yes, definitely a good call.


----------

